# Need recommendation for a taxidermist near Cache Valley



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi
I got my first muzzleloader buck on Friday, and would like to get a skull mount done. I used to go to Droptine in Logan, but the guy sold the business last year and the new owner hasn't returned my call yet, so I'm looking for someone else before my garage starts to stink! 
Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sako, I am no taxidermist, but I have done a few euro mounts. I could do it for you. I live in South Logan.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Randy at Full Curl in Avon is great. Or have Darcy Eccles bugs clean it for you. I think he is in the phone book and has a large dermastid colony he has to feed daily.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Johnson's non typical taxidermy in Mendon!


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations. I swung by Droptine and where Johnson's used to be, but I didn't know he moved. I ended up going with svmoose's offer. Thanks!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, Mike Johnson, built his shop behind his house in Mendon.


----------

